# Should I get a 29er?



## Quanz56 (Jun 7, 2011)

Right now I gotta a 6er full squish. Great on th trails but a bit cumbersome on urban rides and to work on. Been looking at some 29ers, trek specifically. I do some moderate trail riding, mostly hard pack. Some rocks and logs and when I'm not on the trails it's paved paths and streets. I wanna hear from other Clyde's with there experience with hard tail 29ers and how they like them. I'm lookin to. Ring back the excitement of biking no matter the terrain! As a 280 Clyde (255-265 in the summer months) would a 29er hardtack be a good fit for me?


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

Not sure the Trek models are the way to go (except the Sawyer) as they are built pretty light. I would check out some of the burlier models. Something like a Surly KM, Yelli Screamy, Transition TransAM 29 would be right up your alley.

I went from a 5" squish to a 29er hardtail in 2008 and rode the crap out of it...everything I rode on the full squish I rode on the hardtail. But I did break the frame in late 2010 and I was always around 225lbs give or take 5lbs depending on time of year. So a burlier hardtail would be the way to go IME.


----------



## EnduroT (May 17, 2011)

I have the Trek/GF Cobia 29, and so far am happy with it. I'm at 230 right now.


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

haha I looked at the Yelli Screamy purely for the name ... I love that name...

I personaly have never ridden a full squish... heck I only had a suspension fork for about a year of my life riding... on my new bike i've gone back to rigid (with a VERY chunky front tire for some cush)

but the worst we have is some logs and some rooty sections... in other words... I don't ride where you do... 

on the road something more dedicated to the road is the best... a rigid 29er is about the next best thing... then a hard tail (especially if you've got some different tires for the road)

in the end... it depends on how you ride or want to ride... how much $$$ you've got to drop and what you're currently riding... perhaps a better compromise is to keep riding what you've got and get something for the streets


----------



## brohar03 (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm currently 6' 1" 210lbs, down from almost 270lbs. Thank you cycling! I would love a 29er and my next new bike will likely be of the 9er variety, however my older 26er is not holding me back in any way at the moment. Fitness and skill will always prevail on any working bike so its really up to you. I personally am going to give myself some more time and make the choice as a more fit and skilled rider at a later date. If you feel like the bike is holding you back by all means upgrade, but if it is fitness level, and skill that is holding you back be honest with yourself, get out there and pound some dirt and reward yourself with a new rig when the time is right.


----------



## Quanz56 (Jun 7, 2011)

hmm, decisions decisions. Can anyone speak from experience how trail feedback is on a HT 29er? Like when the trail gets pretty choppy with a lot of small rocks, small roots or ruts, how much of that do you feel? When I had a 26" hard tail I hated that shaking/vibrating type of feeling when I rode on rough sections of trail. would 29" wheels make that much of a difference in how well the bike soaks up that kind of stuff? Obviously won't be as good as full suspension but, ya know.


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

Are you keeping your full suspension 26? Are you happy with it and are looking for something for the road/commute?

You mentioned that your trails aren't too technical. Have your considered a cyclocross bike? They're kind of a split between a road bike and a trail bike. They'd be great on hard pack and roads. However on technically demanding trails they're be a pain in the ass for all but the most skilled riders

Just a thought...

FWIW


I'm 6'5", 50yrs old and hover between 208lbs and 218lbs... I want to be less... But that's for another thread. Anyway I have a Spec.shy Stump Jumper FRS 29'er in expert trim. I love the bike for trails and went tubeless ~ a year ago! It rock the trails and is way better than I am. However, running low pressure on the roads sucks. I also have a Speshy Roubaix (road bike) for road riding and really like that too... However, I wouldn't get it anywhere near rough terrain.


----------



## clydecrash (Apr 1, 2005)

If you are interested in a 29er, then I recommend that you rent one. I wondered about the 29er thing, so a few years ago I rented a hardtail 29er to compare with the XC HT 26er that I ride. The rental was a nice Specialized with nice parts (even had a Reba on front, which is what I ride on the 26er). I took it on the trails I take my 26er. Maybe it rolled over rocks better. Maybe it didn't turn as well. Mostly I couldn't find much difference from my 26er. It was fine, but I didn't find any advantage over my 26er.

Oh, I am 6'3" and 250lbs (I think I was more like 275lbs at the time of the rental). I ride rocks, and more rocks. Even on my hardtail.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I've been riding a FS Stumpjumper 29er for 3 1/2 years now. I was recently in Florida and rode a trail that had very fast descents which immediately shot back up for another short climb and immediately into another descent... For two miles. My bike has regular QR dropouts and a straight 1 1/8 headset. It made me a little nervous, since I weigh between 250 and 260 pounds. I asked the guys in my favorite LBS about what to step up to for a burly trail bike and they suggested a Trek Rumblefish. It has a tapered HS, BB30 and 142mm rear axle. Should be pretty stout.


----------



## Quanz56 (Jun 7, 2011)

dadbortn - I would like to keep the full squish and have another bike for road rides and commuting but it's not quite in my budget and I don't really have space to keep two bikes =( 

clydescrash - I'm glad you chimed in, that's the kind of feedback I'm looking for. Unforntunately there isn't anywhere near me that rents any kind of bikes other than cruisers, and obviously a test ride at the LBS won't give me a good idea of what it's like (unless they want to let me bring to a trail ).

NYrr496 - The Rumblefish is sweet. My LBS has one and I've spent a lot of time drooling over it but alas, it's way out of my budget.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I understand. I'm currently buying up frames and then I'll build them into complete bikes as funds allow.


----------



## CDALE SS (Sep 20, 2005)

I made the switch from a trek top fuel to a niner emd hardtail and can honestly say I don't ever expect to go back to 26" inch. The trek was a great bike and did everything I asked of it but I am an older rider who mostly rides alone and my riding style doesn't require full suspension. I did a lot of research on the advantages and disadvantages of going to 29" and after making a switch the only possible disadvantage I can see would be on really tight twisty singetrack where the 29 turns a little bit slower. 

I second trying to demo some bikes before you decide. Everyone has an opinion on which is better but until you can spend some real saddle time on one its all talk. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## spyder120 (Jul 16, 2011)

Quanz56 said:


> dadbortn - I would like to keep the full squish and have another bike for road rides and commuting but it's not quite in my budget and I don't really have space to keep two bikes =(


Quanz, I am in a very similar situation to you. I have a 6" FS enduro 26" that I love. I however do not love riding it on the road when I commute or pedaling up the larger hills where I ride. Most of what I ride on is hardpack with technical sections coming and going, and shorter steep climbs immediately followed by downs and then back up.

I have been wanting to get a HT 29er for some time now. I was lucky enough to ride one at a bike expo and I can tell you that it is a completely different feeling than what you will be used to on your 6" bike. I felt FAST on the trails. It was an immensely fun experience and I look forward to finishing up my build. I decided on a Canfield Yelli Screamy as it is within the budget and has AMAZING reviews. Coming from a slacked out enduro, I didnt want something that was "pure XC", but I did want it to be more trail oriented. You will notice the change from FS to HT more than you will 26 to 29, but that is to be expected. Yes, a HT bike will bounce you around more than you are used to, but it felt so much more efficient than I was used to and it weighed a lot less. For me the biggest issue was I had to learn to ride out of the saddle more to save my lower region, but it was ok because even when I was standing I felt like my power was going forward rather than pogo sticking my bike. There are ways to help the transition from FS to HT like high volume tires run at lower pressure ect. As far as the handling question goes, if you look for a shorter chainstay 29er (yelli screamy, banshee paradox, kona honzo, ect) then I doubt that it will ever be an issue for you.

All in all the will be very different bikes and ideally you would be rich and have the money for both, but for me coming from my 6" to a HT 29, I cannot wait to get back on the trails. You still have to pedal, and you still get tired, but I feel like I am flying when on the big wheeled HT and it is easier to keep your momentum up. Enough rambling, I vote you look into a stout HT 29" for the type of riding it sounds as if you like, if you want faster/more efficient cycling. Let me know if you have any more questions, I will do my best.


----------



## Pooch (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm a 6'1", 225lbs. I have a Yeti 575 as my 26 FS and at the end of last year built up a Niner Air9 as my 29 HT. I ride mostly light technical (no real jumps), fireroads and love single track. The Yeti seems to be more forgiving to any small mistake i may make and easier to toss around on the single track. The Niner seems to be much more responsive, reacts to any move of my body and climbs a lot easier. The HT handles choppy rocks and sand as good as the FS. 
I can't say one is better than the other, just different. If I'm going to ride mostly fire roads or lots of climbing, the HT get to come out; mostly single track and it's FS time.

By the way, I built a Yelli Screamy for my GF and she's lucky that we don't ride the same size bikes or I would have had another 29HT in the stable. They are awesome bikes.


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

6' 4" 200lbs here with a 38" inseam! :eekster:... I'm just getting back into MTB's after a long break. I bought a HT with wagon wheels and it instantly made me feel like I was 18 again. Just seemed like such a good fit for my body size. Plus, you don't look like you're on a clown bike... should help for picking up chicks!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## andygenders (Feb 10, 2012)

Go for it - you wont regret it...... i am 6'7" 270lbs and ended up with a Specialized Camber Comp 29er (XXL frame) and have not regretted it one bit.....


----------



## R+P+K (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm 6'2", 300lbs (decreasing) and I ride a 21" 29er hardtail. This is my second 29er and I very much doubt I will ever go back to a 26er.


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm 6'4" and around 330 lbs and I switched to a hardtail 29er years ago and have never looked back. I ride a lot of chunky rocky trails that I can really feel a difference with the big hoops. Rolls much better through technical lines. I like to ride techy stuff so I love my 29er. If you are sticking to smoother trails, you won't feel the advantage. It will smooth out small rocks, roots, and ruts over a 26" to some extent but nothing like a full suspension. 

I now have a Niner RIP9 and a bikes direct Gravity G29 rigid SS 29er. I love riding both almost equally.


----------

